# Can we not view members blogs?



## Avaya (Aug 14, 2008)

I was trying to read some blogs but when I clicked on the link I keep getting diddley squat.  Is the system not working or are blogs not viewable unless granted viewership by the blogger?


----------



## Qt girl (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm having the same problem


----------



## dimopoulos (Aug 14, 2008)

Does this still persist? I was making some template changes and that might have caused it.

Please let me know


----------



## FlowerHair (Aug 14, 2008)

It works for me.


----------



## Avaya (Aug 18, 2008)

It is working now.  Thanks!


----------



## gn1g (Mar 12, 2009)

i can't view the latest blogs


----------



## half.cadence (Mar 12, 2009)

I think that's because members have the option to make blogs private or for friends only maybe?


----------



## Zenobia61 (Mar 12, 2009)

^^^^^I think this is true because I can view some blogs and not others.....


----------



## gn1g (Mar 12, 2009)

awe                  .


----------



## dlewis (Mar 12, 2009)

The ones you want to review just do a friendship request.  Most people are not weirded out by pay members viewing their blogs just unpaid members.


----------

